# Civil Service Job



## roccopd (Oct 5, 2006)

My State job title is Campus Police Officer 1 and on the posting for my position it saysthat it is a civil service job. My question is am I covered by civil service?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

For the purposes of appeals of discipline and termination, yes.

For the purposes of lateraling to a city or town police department, no.


----------

